# L4.05 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please use this thread to discuss your experiences with L4.05 and any bugs you have found.

There was only one fix listed for this release, having to do with the send status feature on the receiver. The release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87714

Thank you.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please use this thread to discuss your experiences with L4.05 and any bugs you have found. Release notes will be linked as soon as I get them.
> 
> Thank you.


Ron when was the L4.05 released and what bugs did it cure?? I still have the L4.03


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Only thing ive halfway found out is that it seems to have gone to the 1710's, not 1711's.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Ron when was the L4.05 released and what bugs did it cure?? I still have the L4.03


This is actually Rob, not Ron  And, I'm working on finding out what it fixed. I will get it added as soon as I hear.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

You should have moved the comments from the first thread over to here.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Ron when was the L4.05 released and what bugs did it cure?? I still have the L4.03


I am not sure if I got 405 or not (I'm at work, so I cannot check), but last night I noticed that the 4x is suddenly fixed.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mikey said:


> You should have moved the comments from the first thread over to here.


I thought about it but with the exception of ChuckA's post about the problems he had until he power cycled his ViP622 its was all posts about getting and wondering what it fixed. If I moved them into this thread my initial post in this thread would be moved to the middle of the thread and I wanted it at the top so I can link any release notes and any other information I need to at the top of the thread.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just noticed I now have L4.05. Everything seems to be okay. No OTA issues. I'll keep an eye or should I say ear out for any changes in the audio drop out problem.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think it has anything to do with L4.05 but anyone else notice that the guide data for the digital PBS stations is back?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

They added those back for some markets last week I believe


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

lujan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with L4.05 but anyone else notice that the guide data for the digital PBS stations is back?


In Seattle this has NOT arrived! At least not on my 622.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well I can no longer control my Slingbox since getting L405 - this sucks!!!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've only had it a short time but I'm still seeing some pixelization problems due to multipath on local PBS HD. Will watch close over next few days and see how it goes.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

klaatu said:


> In Seattle this has NOT arrived! At least not on my 622.


I just checked & I have L4.05 here in SE King County, WA.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

klaatu said:


> In Seattle this has NOT arrived! At least not on my 622.


Correct, I'm not seeing it either. This had nothing to do with L4.05, this had to do with new uplinks back on 05/09/07. Check out this thread to see what stations were uplinked: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87380

Hopefully additional Seattle stations will be added soon.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

insimbi said:


> Well I can no longer control my Slingbox since getting L405 - this sucks!!!


That's really strange. Did the remote address get changed somehow? Did the IR blaster get moved or something? I've got a Slingbox Pro on my 622's and they are still working fine. Both of them are now on L4.05.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> Only thing ive halfway found out is that it seems to have gone to the 1710's, not 1711's.


I have 1711 and L405.


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Was hoping that my OTA issue would be fixed after going from L4.03 to L4.05 (since the OTA fix that came with L4.04 was included), but I'm still having lost signal issues with 1 of my OTA channels - which has been the norm since getting L4.03.

I tried all of the steps for resetting my switch as described in this post. That didn't work, so I called Dish and the CSR said that she wasn't aware of any OTA-related problems with the last few software updates. So after having me do the standard checks, her only resolution was to swap out my box.

So before I resort to doing that, does anyone have any other suggestions or contacts at Dish I could try? Should I just ask to speak to a supervisor or a Level II CSR? But since doing that can also be a crap shoot, thought I'd check with you guys first.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> Only thing ive halfway found out is that it seems to have gone to the 1710's, not 1711's.


You found nothing eventually, will be better for your to check real data instead of ignore it and blindly continue speculate when I gave you the answer at satelliteguys.us.

Last night changes:

PID=08B1h

DownloadID:'1IKC'
Upgrading FW: 'L405': 'ABA1'- 'BPK1' 'L040'- 'L404'
New FW:'L405'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs: '1[3-8]1[AB0-4]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers: [2] 1-4000000000


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

Mojito05 said:


> Was hoping that my OTA issue would be fixed after going from L4.03 to L4.05 (since the OTA fix that came with L4.04 was included), but I'm still having lost signal issues with 1 of my OTA channels - which has been the norm since getting L4.03.


I've had problems with my OTA as well since 4.03, but I know it's not the receiver or software. In addition to my 622, I have an another OTA receiver (non Dish) that I'm having the same issues with on my OTA and it's because the leaves popped out of the trees at about the same time as 4.03 came and I first blamed 4.03 too. But in my case, it's not that. In 4 years of having HD, I currently am having the worse time picking up OTA (on both receivers). I have a large Channel Master ant on a 10' mast on my roof and the ant is trying to go through large trees, large hill and large houses toward the direction of the towers in my area. I've always had some problems with OTA but just not this bad. I only get 2 out of about 7 OTA channels. I got on the roof last night to tweek the antenna but no avail . So I guess I'll look forward to fall!


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed this morning that I now have L4.05 and I have 1711.
Peace,

Leprechuan


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mojito05 said:


> Was hoping that my OTA issue would be fixed after going from L4.03 to L4.05 (since the OTA fix that came with L4.04 was included), but I'm still having lost signal issues with 1 of my OTA channels - which has been the norm since getting L4.03.
> 
> I tried all of the steps for resetting my switch as described in this post. That didn't work, so I called Dish and the CSR said that she wasn't aware of any OTA-related problems with the last few software updates. So after having me do the standard checks, her only resolution was to swap out my box.
> 
> So before I resort to doing that, does anyone have any other suggestions or contacts at Dish I could try? Should I just ask to speak to a supervisor or a Level II CSR? But since doing that can also be a crap shoot, thought I'd check with you guys first.


If it is a single channel it does not suprise me L4.05 did not fix the problem. Well what I would like for your to do is if you have not already, create a thread in the OTA support forum (You can also provide EPG guide mapping for your area too. ). This way if anyone happens to be in your area they might be able to comment on it.

Have you checked AVSForums on your particular channel to see if any other users are reporting issues with the channel.

My guess is with L4.03 they made some tweaks in the OTA stuff that helped a lot of people, but as a side effect it effect some specific channels and resulted in this loss of Signal lock.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Bootstrap 1710 and I did get L405. Nothing to report regarding effects -- I lost OTA months ago, long before any of the 4 series updates. Maybe something to do with connection on the roof -- being acrophobic, I'll never know until/unless I call installer back out. I think the fastforward is back to being faster and smoother as someone else reported recently. All my pixellation issues are with ABC HD via sat -- won't know if that's any better until I record and watch Desperate Housewives, Dancing with the Stars, and Boston Legal -- the worst examples of the problems.


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

lujan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with L4.05 but anyone else notice that the guide data for the digital PBS stations is back?


Could be wrong, but this isn't necessarily Dish's doing. The PSIP generators at stations sometimes can either be down, or have compatibility problems with Dish (or someone else for that matter). I don't know if all PBS stations use the same PSIP or not. When the programming info starts showing up again, it can be any of: their PSIP was down and now it's back up, or some compatibility issue with PSIP has been resolved, either on Dish's side or on the PSIP generator's side.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Darn I still have the L4.03 oh well my unit works fine so I hope I do not get the L4.05 as I fear something may go wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FLAsathappy said:


> Could be wrong, but this isn't necessarily Dish's doing. The PSIP generators at stations sometimes can either be down, or have compatibility problems with Dish (or someone else for that matter). I don't know if all PBS stations use the same PSIP or not. When the programming info starts showing up again, it can be any of: their PSIP was down and now it's back up, or some compatibility issue with PSIP has been resolved, either on Dish's side or on the PSIP generator's side.


Dish doesn't use PSIP EPG data, and for very good reason. Way too many problems with PSIP data to use for reliable DVRing... so all the guide data is provided by Dish.

Dish has been working for a while now on trying to provide EPG data for sub-channels... some markets have it, others don't.


----------



## bluestem (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> If it is a single channel it does not suprise me L4.05 did not fix the problem. Well what I would like for your to do is if you have not already, create a thread in the OTA support forum (You can also provide EPG guide mapping for your area too. ). This way if anyone happens to be in your area they might be able to comment on it.
> 
> Have you checked AVSForums on your particular channel to see if any other users are reporting issues with the channel.
> 
> My guess is with L4.03 they made some tweaks in the OTA stuff that helped a lot of people, but as a side effect it effect some specific channels and resulted in this loss of Signal lock.


I have been having single OTA channel problems since 4.03- sound loss, pixelization , and signal loss messages. Prior to that the channel had been solid and still has a 98-100 % signal strength reading. I also happen to be in the Des Moines area.

I have reported this to dish and they indicated it was likely a software problem. I have not received 4.05 yet so based on your last comments I gather you do think it is a 4.03 related problem but perhaps not addressed in 4.05? I was hopeful 4.05 would fix it. Any other advise on this would be appreciated. I am about ready to give up on HD for this channel. I have checked the AVS forum by the way and did not see any reported problems.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Bootstrap 1711; Received 4.05 software last night. Any straight forward information to what this is for? I have had a soft reboot for no reason but I have not noticed any fixes but I do not know what to look for unless it corrects CC issues. I will check this tonight with Greys Anatomy.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Mojito05 said:


> Was hoping that my OTA issue would be fixed after going from L4.03 to L4.05 (since the OTA fix that came with L4.04 was included), but I'm still having lost signal issues with 1 of my OTA channels - which has been the norm since getting L4.03.
> 
> I tried all of the steps for resetting my switch as described in this post. That didn't work, so I called Dish and the CSR said that she wasn't aware of any OTA-related problems with the last few software updates. So after having me do the standard checks, her only resolution was to swap out my box.
> 
> So before I resort to doing that, does anyone have any other suggestions or contacts at Dish I could try? Should I just ask to speak to a supervisor or a Level II CSR? But since doing that can also be a crap shoot, thought I'd check with you guys first.


I lost all my OTA channels after L405. Since my locals provided by Dish were so pixilated as to be unwatchable, I switched all my timers to OTA. Is this some kind of joke Dish is playing on me?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

smackman said:


> ... I have not noticed any fixes but I do not know what to look for unless it corrects CC issues. I will check this tonight with Greys Anatomy.


According to the information I received the only fix was regarding the modem sending receiver status information. Very minor release.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I checked, and I do have 4.05 here in Illinois.
I don't know if this has anything to do with the version, but when I went into the menu>system settings, I could not get out!
I kept hitting "DONE", but the screen flashes and goes back to checking all the satellites...over and over and over. It would not let me get out!
I had to reboot.
I suppose if I just let everything run its connection and signal strenghts that I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well it didn't fix screeching BSODs!

Got one last night.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> According to the information I received the only fix was regarding the modem sending receiver status information. Very minor release.


Well, the very minor released wiped out my OTA channels which was the only way I could get my locals due to the unwatchable ones Dish provided.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

TulsaOk. I would suggest doing a search on this issue and performing the steps suggested and see if it brings back your OTAs.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> TulsaOk. I would suggest doing a search on this issue and performing the steps suggested and see if it brings back your OTAs.


Yeah, I got them back. Thanks. You know, I read about these folks who say that after a certain release they have all these problems. I really wasn't sure if the release caused the problems or they just noticed them upon learning of a new release. I now feel their pain. My receiver worked nearly flawlessly prior to these last few updates. Now I am getting extreme pixilating and green screens to the point that my locals are virtually unwatchable. My other channels are fine. Since we watch mostly network programming, this isn't a good thing. When I can, I record the same program OTA and Dish provided locals. But, after this release, the OTA isn't reliable either. I guess I'll have to resort to the SD locals. That will just suck.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have noticed that scanning OTA channels is now much slower after 4.05. I scan frequently just to see if the tropo is open. Scanning is much slower.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

smackman said:


> I scan frequently just to see if the tropo is open.


What does that mean?


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> What does that mean?


I would assume "troposphere": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troposphere


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> Yeah, I got them back. Thanks. You know, I read about these folks who say that after a certain release they have all these problems. I really wasn't sure if the release caused the problems or they just noticed them upon learning of a new release. I now feel their pain. My receiver worked nearly flawlessly prior to these last few updates. Now I am getting extreme pixilating and green screens to the point that my locals are virtually unwatchable. My other channels are fine. Since we watch mostly network programming, this isn't a good thing. When I can, I record the same program OTA and Dish provided locals. But, after this release, the OTA isn't reliable either. I guess I'll have to resort to the SD locals. That will just suck.


You, and many others, did not receive L404, which is included in L405. You were specifically recommended to do a rescan of your OTA channels in its notes and of course that also means you have to check your timers.

L405 includes the OTA fix for complete lose of all ota channels under some conditions as well as the minor fix mentioned in the release data.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

This morning when I went to channel 100, there I found the "new" interactive feature that I saw on Tech Forum chat on Monday.
I didn't' have time to look at it fully, but will later tonight.
I believe that the L4.05 release includes the "new" interactive menu as well as fixing some OTA issues.

Peace,

Leprechuan


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Leprechuan said:


> This morning when I went to channel 100, there I found the "new" interactive feature that I saw on Tech Forum chat on Monday.
> I didn't' have time to look at it fully, but will later tonight.
> I believe that the L4.05 release includes the "new" interactive menu as well as fixing some OTA issues.
> 
> ...


These features are not part of the base code but part of the download interactive app.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> These features are not part of the base code but part of the download interactive app.


Okay, but I find it odd that I didn't have it until AFTER I got L4.05.

Peace,

Leprechuan


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

quinkydink


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I've had other reboots in the past on other release of the software, notably the bsod with screech, but...

This is the first time I had a simple picture freeze with no sound and then the system reboot. If anyone knows what the watchdog is, it shows last watchdog as a 3.

I was watching a local OTA channel (WABC-HD).


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I have 4.05 now and notice no difference whatsoever.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Since getting 405 when I hit pause and then play, it starts playing about 10-20 seconds ahead and I have to rewind it to get it back to where I paused it. Haven't seen this before 405, although we had noticed the jerky fast forward, the pause was fine. Does this every time we hit pause no matter the channel or whether it's live or dvr'd.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I do this a lot and have not noticed this behavior. All channels? I will try this tonight. Might want to give the box a power cord reset (Hard Reset), and see if the problem still exists. Hmm then again, I believe I hit pause and then pause to unpause.. Does pause then pause again to unpause give you the same behavior?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I just had something happen I've never seen before. Turned on my 622, everything seemed OK. Changed channels, audio but no video. Changed back, had video and audio. Brought up PIP, no video in second window. Closed PIP, big black hole left on screen where second window was. Switched tuners (no pip), audio but no video. After a while, I ended up with no video anywhere, but still audio. (I had 401 from the original gamma test release, got 405 last week.)

622 apparently really got itself wedged. Soft reset didn't fix it, had to do a hard reset.


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

dbconsultant said:


> Since getting 405 when I hit pause and then play, it starts playing about 10-20 seconds ahead and I have to rewind it to get it back to where I paused it. Haven't seen this before 405, although we had noticed the jerky fast forward, the pause was fine. Does this every time we hit pause no matter the channel or whether it's live or dvr'd.


I'm experiencing this same issue.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> You, and many others, did not receive L404, which is included in L405. You were specifically recommended to do a rescan of your OTA channels in its notes and of course that also means you have to check your timers.
> 
> L405 includes the OTA fix for complete lose of all ota channels under some conditions as well as the minor fix mentioned in the release data.


I've done the scan and got them back but they keep disappearing. By that I mean, no signal strength. I changed channels to 017-01 and actually got audio and video but showed zero signal strength. I switched to another OTA channel and got no audio/video. Had to do a front panel reset to get them back. Since my Dish locals suck and the continuing loss of my OTA's, I'm not sure if there's anything I can do. Maybe don't watch network TV.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm... I do this a lot and have not noticed this behavior. All channels? I will try this tonight. Might want to give the box a power cord reset (Hard Reset), and see if the problem still exists. Hmm then again, I believe I hit pause and then pause to unpause..  Does pause then pause again to unpause give you the same behavior?


Pause then unpause gives the same behavior. I will try a power cord reboot tonight and see if it helps. Thanks for the suggestion, Ron.


----------



## tkearney (Aug 29, 2002)

The pause/play and pause/re-wind a few secs/play (my most-used scenario) problems are REALLY getting to be a pain. 

Pausing/re-winding/playing used to work PERFECTLY. 

Now it doesn't (OTA, non-OTA, HD, SD, dual mode, single mode). 

Trying to watch a hockey or baseball game gets real confusing when you try to re-wind a few secs. Trying to re-wind to catch a few words of mumbled dialog gets very counter-productive.

I wouln't even ATTEMPT to describe the pain of trying slo-mo!!!

Some have postulated that it was changed to avoid a TIVO lawsuit. In any case, it REALLY DOESN'T WORK anymore.

Sigh!!!


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

Been noticing pause/rew/ff problems as described here myself.

Also an annoying one where if I hit the skip back button in rapid succession, it will go all the way back to the beginning of the buffer or recording. Confused the hell out of me the first couple of times it did it.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm... I do this a lot and have not noticed this behavior. All channels? I will try this tonight. Might want to give the box a power cord reset (Hard Reset), and see if the problem still exists. Hmm then again, I believe I hit pause and then pause to unpause.. Does pause then pause again to unpause give you the same behavior?


Did the power code reset last night. No change in the pause problem. Whether I hit pause again or play, it still starts up about 10 seconds ahead of where I paused.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree that the pause/resume behavior on recent software is just... Not ideal. Is it part of the price we have to pay for improved audio synchronization, so that whenever one pauses and resumes, one has to start from a keyframe? If so, I can understand _why_ it's been done, but I'm not thrilled about the side effects.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dbconsultant said:


> Did the power code reset last night. No change in the pause problem. Whether I hit pause again or play, it still starts up about 10 seconds ahead of where I paused.


Interesting.... Is this on all type of channels OTA, MPEG4, and MPEG2 based channles or does it seem particular to a type of channel. I am not seeing this behavior. I am seeing some jumping, but definitely not 10 seconds. Live, or Recorded content or both?

I am going to try and pay more attention tonight but I am sure since I do a lot of Pausing and unpausing I would have noticed this type of bahavior.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting.... Is this on all type of channels OTA, MPEG4, and MPEG2 based channles or does it seem particular to a type of channel. I am not seeing this behavior. I am seeing some jumping, but definitely not 10 seconds. Live, or Recorded content or both?
> 
> I am going to try and pay more attention tonight but I am sure since I do a lot of Pausing and unpausing I would have noticed this type of bahavior.


We don't have OTA where we live. We watch stuff from lots of channels(tcm, tlc, animal planet, discovery, treasure hd, equator, monsters hd, all the networks) and see the pause problem regardless of whether it is live or dvr'd. Also makes no difference if we're watching a completed or an in-progress dvr recording.

We pause and unpause a lot also and only saw this happening since 4.05 downloaded - no other changes in location, programming or ventilation. Have been Echostar/Dish customers since 1993 and 622 leasers for a little over a year so we recognize it when something different starts happening. Sometimes it jumps forward 10 seconds but sometimes less, sometimes more (no more than 20 seconds). Generally a skip-back when unpausing takes it back to or right before the pause; sometimes it takes 2 skip-backs. We use both remotes and see the same behavior from both remotes so we know the remote controls are ok well. I'm just chalking it up to one more software glitch that I'm hoping they will fix soon!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

dbconsultant said:


> ... only saw this happening since 4.05 downloaded ...


I have the same situation of erratic trick-play operation on both of my 622s - the only exception being that I've noticed it with all versions of the 4.xx series software that my receivers have downloaded.

The erratic behavior happens consistently and is 100% repeatable on both 622s. It occurs regardless of content or format, SD or HD, Mpeg2 or Mpeg4. Since I don't receive OTA digital in my area, my experiences are for SAT delivered content only. For me, trick-play functionality has been rendered useless - The Skip buttons are all I (cautiously) try to use anymore.

I will add that I've always noticed some degree of trick-play problems with Mpeg4 content, even with my previous 921 receiver, but never anything as bad as it has been since getting the 4.xx software versions.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

I have 4.05 now and notice no difference. OTA's appear okay.

Previously, I had an occasional "no signal errors" on the OTA channels. Had to reboot several times, but no major problems.

Scotty


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I missed the first few minutes of Lost last night due to a system reboot. I was using the BACK/Play/Pause buttons when the picture froze, the system eventually rebooted. It took more than 5 minutes for the reboot. Is this likely a software or hardware issue? 
Thanks,
Mike

Software Version L405RBDB-N
Boot Strap Version 1711RBDB
Receiver Mode Single Mode
MiniWatchdogs: 2
Latest Watchdog Type: 3
Kernel Panic: 0
OS Monitor WD: 1 : 45
AC Pwr/Hw WD: 1
Boot Recoveries: 0
Queue ID/Count: 0 : 0
Successful Downloads: 6
Previous Software: L403
Lost Locks: 9 : 7
Last Connect: 05-01-07
PLM State: 0x80
SMS Status: 0x0020
SMS Delay: 0x00B4
HDD High Temp: 120 F
HDD Low Temp: 107 F
HDD Average Temp: 109 F
Fsck: 1 : 05-24-07 3:00 am
Transfer Mode: 5
Fail FS Count: 0
HDD SMART status: 255
HDD START status: 0x0000
HDD START FAIL count: 0


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s mw1597

Hard to tell. I assume you have only had this happen once. I would keep an eye on it and see if it happens again. Based on your post it sounds like a reaction to your remote input and that would would make me lean towards a software issue (Timing related Perhaps), but that is guess at best. 

My basic guideline, if your box is rebooting more than once a week, I would start to look into reasons why. If it is reboot once in the blue moon, I would not be as concerned...


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> :
> Hard to tell. I assume you have only had this happen once. I would keep an eye on it and see if it happens again. Based on your post it sounds like a reaction to your remote input and that would would make me lean towards a software issue (Timing related Perhaps), but that is guess at best.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks... Yes this is the first time this has happened. I guess I got bit by Murphy's law since it happened at the start of the season finally of Lost. Going forward I may be reluctant to mess with the remote during any critical recordings. I am still adjusting to this DVR since I switched from D*/TiVo several months ago.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had this crop up a few times since I've had the 622 (Feb.) While scrolling down in the DVR schedule menu I get about 2-3 days down and it freezes for a couple of seconds and then re-boots. I haven't had it happen in a couple of weeks but this morning it has done it twice. Anyone else run into this? I don't believe it is software version specific since it's happened on all versions I've had (since 3.66).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Sign me up...
We were catching up on lLost. Had watched one HD recording then selected the next. Black screen. FF'ing made the time remaining change, but still black screen and no sound. Reselcted with same result. Turned off unit and rebooted. Now the playback is fine. Weird.

Also, had the pause/play jump happen. It was like having a deja vu expereince.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there any way to get 4.03 back?

I have NEVER had any issues what so ever with my 622. Nada, not even a small hiccup. Now all of a sudden my ota's are dropping out like mothers, dvr playback froze up on me, and I'm getting audio dropouts on the HD channels (Discovery, National Geographic, Food, etc etc). Coincidence this all happens after 4.05 shows up?

Hard reboot had no affect on the OTA dropouts, and I didn't watch anything on the HD channels or my DVR to comment on the other issues. FYI: My other OTA tuner works 100% flawless.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can not get L4.03 back now. You have to live with the current software level Dish decides we need. You don't get to make the decision.


----------



## tvhawaii (May 14, 2006)

I've just noticed that I can't record and none of the trick-play functions work on ESPN2HD. They -appear- to work, but the picture always ends up as LiveTV. The other HD channels are fine. Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks,

--Michael


----------



## tvhawaii (May 14, 2006)

Just wanted to clear up the above post. 
I also have the pause/play problem along with some back/forward weirdness.


----------



## goat1976 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure if this was a problem with anyone else before, but with my Onkyo receiver and the 622, I had to turn up the volume level on the rear channels to hear 5.1 audio. Even though where I sit is closer to the rear speakers, I had the front speakers on level 4 or 5, while I had to turn the rear speakers to 9 or 10. It helped while using the 622, but was WAY to loud when watching DVDs. Yesterday it seems like my rear speaker volume is a lot louder than before on the 622. I wonder if the new software (L405) adjusted this or if it could be something else. Anyone else notice this or have an issue with it?


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not quite sure when this problem started occurring since I haven't been watching the version numbers closely but...

I have a 622 in single mode, hooked up to two TV's. The receiver is in the living room, and the other tv in the bedroom. We never watch both TV's at the same time so we leave it in single mode constantly. At night, my typical pattern is to turn off the living room television, walk to the bedroom, and turn on the second TV. Lately, whenever I do this, when I turn on the second TV I get the check switch error, usually for a second or two, but sometimes longer. At worst I will have to reboot the receiver with the front panel button, but it usually corrects itself.

Anyone else seen this behaviour? I can't remember off the top of my head whether I usually turn the receiver off and then back on again in the second room. I'm pretty sure the check switch comes up with in both situations -- leaving the receiver on, and turning it off and then back on again.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

PhantomOG said:


> I'm not quite sure when this problem started occurring since I haven't been watching the version numbers closely but...
> 
> I have a 622 in single mode, hooked up to two TV's. The receiver is in the living room, and the other tv in the bedroom. We never watch both TV's at the same time so we leave it in single mode constantly. At night, my typical pattern is to turn off the living room television, walk to the bedroom, and turn on the second TV. Lately, whenever I do this, when I turn on the second TV I get the check switch error, usually for a second or two, but sometimes longer. At worst I will have to reboot the receiver with the front panel button, but it usually corrects itself.
> 
> Anyone else seen this behaviour? I can't remember off the top of my head whether I usually turn the receiver off and then back on again in the second room. I'm pretty sure the check switch comes up with in both situations -- leaving the receiver on, and turning it off and then back on again.


I have a similar set-up to you. I haven't seen this in any version (3.66 - 4.05).


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

tvhawaii said:


> Just wanted to clear up the above post.
> I also have the pause/play problem along with some back/forward weirdness.


Try unplugging your 622 for 30 seconds, and then plugging it back in...


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

For whatever it’s worth I think I have a discovered a correlation between dropouts and/or digital breakup and erratic receiver behavior. This is the first time I’ve really noticed this particular problem – This morning as I was watching the Los Angeles LILs there was an unusually high amount of digital artifacting and audio dropouts – Seemed to be occurring on several of the L.A. LILs. Anyway, I noticed that while the receiver was tuned to one of these channels the responsiveness of the remote and GUI was adversely affected – including slow response to remote button pushes, front panel buttons, and slow GUI screens, etc. By simply changing to a regular SAT channel (i.e. TNTHD, DSCHD, etc.) the receiver immediately started acting normally again. When I changed back to one of the LILs exhibiting the artifacting the receiver started acting up again.

I wonder if this behavior relates in someway to the BSOD issues that are being reported? My gut feeling is that had I left the unit tuned to one of the problematic LILs it would have eventually crashed. I can’t be certain that this problem can be tied exclusively to the 4.xx software, but I don’t recall having it before with any of the 3.xx versions.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

PhantomOG said:


> I'm not quite sure when this problem started occurring since I haven't been watching the version numbers closely but...
> 
> I have a 622 in single mode, hooked up to two TV's. The receiver is in the living room, and the other tv in the bedroom. We never watch both TV's at the same time so we leave it in single mode constantly. At night, my typical pattern is to turn off the living room television, walk to the bedroom, and turn on the second TV. Lately, whenever I do this, when I turn on the second TV I get the check switch error, usually for a second or two, but sometimes longer. At worst I will have to reboot the receiver with the front panel button, but it usually corrects itself.
> 
> Anyone else seen this behaviour? I can't remember off the top of my head whether I usually turn the receiver off and then back on again in the second room. I'm pretty sure the check switch comes up with in both situations -- leaving the receiver on, and turning it off and then back on again.


The switch error message comes up frequently when I pause and turn off tv2 and turn on tv1 to continue the program. (I stay in single mode also). The message disappears in a few seconds, but I've been running the check switch test anyway if nothing is recording and it always checks out fine. I guess that there is no point in runing check switch unless the message does not disappear.
At least now I know it is a SW bug and probably not a bad switch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lost them again this morning while changing channels... Had to do the front-panel reset trick to get them back.

It would seem not all the bugs have been worked out with OTA just yet.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Lost them again this morning while changing channels... Had to do the front-panel reset trick to get them back.
> 
> It would seem not all the bugs have been worked out with OTA just yet.


Me too!! About 4 times this past week.


----------



## sitruc (Sep 13, 2006)

I also have the pause/play problem along with some back/forward issues.
Since 4.05 random scheduled recordings have not recorded (various channels)

More now (since 4.05) than in the past (9/06):
Turn TV on - picture/sound ok
Turn TV off
Turn TV on a little while later (could be within a few minutes to a few hours later) TV may or may not come back ok. If not, screen will magenta and blue scrolling left to right (UNWATCHABLE  )
Turn TV off, let cooling fan stop
Turn back on, no change
Do this 2 or three times - sometimes it comes back, most times NOT.
To 'fix' the problem each and every time I perform a front panel reboot.

Performing a power reset does nothing to solve the overall problem.

AV setup: '06 Toshiba 56HM195 DLP 1080p connected to ViP622 via HDMI.
Tried with component cables - same result.
Tried different settings - 1080i, 720p, etc - same result.

Any ideas????


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

My 622 will lock up (black screen with very loud noise) while I am watching recorded content and while recording content (and who knows when else!). This has happened on one of my 622s more than a dozen times since 405 was released. My wife says her 622 locks up on occasion, but I don't normally watch hers, so I can't report firsthand experieinces with #2.

Any ideas? I get recordings that are broken in two with the 5 minutes for reboot missing in the middle. I get 5 minute delays and near blown speakers everytime this happens. I suppose a replacement is the only thing to do, but if it is software related, that won't help. 

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Check out

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87893
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87402
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89066

People are experiencing the reboots, just not sure of root causes... thought you might find information useful and please expand on your experiences in the BSOD thread if you have more information to provide. More the better since these type of things are very random in nature and the more details one can provide the better.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks. After reviewing the threads, I called Dish, and a new unit will be here in two days.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

As a new 622 renter, I've been unplugging the 622 (actually as a former 921 owner I have a power strip just for the 622 so I don't have to move the cabinet) allot to move it around, add a laptop cooler, etc.

The last time I did this the unit locked up during second stage of reboot where it is checking all the transponders. I had to power cord reboot two more times with a manual check switch test to get the unit running again. Although the problems with the 921 were legion, It always was able to power cord reboot without problems. Is this a new bug? or a known bug previously posted. 

I wonder if the hard drive in the 622 is really that sensitive to gentle movement while running? ( after all, Ipod and laptop disk drives are being moved constantly while in use.) 

It seems that the 622 does not like to be power cord rebooted.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

In addition to the pause causing the playback to jump forward 10 seconds when playback is restarted, we have also noticed that when using ff, the picture freezes momentarily when ff pressed (any speed) and again when play is pressed to resume playback.

Hope Dish fixes these basic functions before football starts!


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Well here is my first problem with 622. PIP While viewing the F-! race and trying to PIP TNT for NASCAR I hit swap once OK then a few min. later hit swap again and PIP disappeared leaving only a blue outline of box. No matter what I did would not bring back PIP onlythe blue box. Pressed PIP to cancel and started over with same results. This was the first time I have used PIP feature and am not to happy with my otherwise perfect 622 since L405.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Just installed new 622 with L405 seems to have worked fine for 12 hours already a record compared to my 921


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

DVR still reboots sometimes when I am watching a recorded program AND have CC turned on.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Even though there has been an improvement on the FF/RW problem, it is still not fixed entirely. It seams to be more noticeable on the HD channels. OTA appears to be OK and SD channels too, but the HD non OTA still have a problem.

I used to be able to watch some games on x4 and be able to see most of the game without a problem. Now is not the case. x4 should be faster, but viewable.


----------



## AustinBear (Jul 2, 2007)

Not sure if this is related, but I've been getting error 738 the past few weeks. I have not 2nd tv, no second remote and am single mode. Dish is sending me a new receiver (I'm having a host of other issues I've lamented in another post).


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

socceteer said:


> Even though there has been an improvement on the FF/RW problem, it is still not fixed entirely. It seams to be more noticeable on the HD channels. OTA appears to be OK and SD channels too, but the HD non OTA still have a problem.
> 
> I used to be able to watch some games on x4 and be able to see most of the game without a problem. Now is not the case. x4 should be faster, but viewable.


I emailed dishquality about the ff/pause problems I was having (see my thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90616) who then forwarded my e-mail to the engineers and received this response several days ago:

According to the feedback we received from Engineering, the problems you are experiencing will be addressed in the very near future. While it is unlikely that the fix will make it into the next software release, which should go some time in the next couple of weeks, it will likely be in the version after that.

We appreciate your interest in our products and we welcome your feedback. Once the appropriate software version is released, it would be great if you would email us your opinion of its effectiveness.

Again, thank you for your patience and for being a valued customer.

I've e-mailed them that I hope it will be fixed before football season starts as that's when it gets the highest use in our home.


----------



## Parrotlover77 (Jul 3, 2007)

srrobinson2 said:


> Thanks. After reviewing the threads, I called Dish, and a new unit will be here in two days.


Is your new 622 behaving better? I get this problem nearly every day now since 405. It's frustrating. But I also have an almost full DVR of content I don't want to lose because of a swap out. If I could send the content to an external HD and back on after a swap, that'd be golden, but I don't think even that will be possible even when the external HD feature is implemented...


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

When I lose HD satellite signal (separate issue, but really irritating) the 622 gives me the "program information lost" error message, blocks up and freezes. When I skip forward, about half the time it will skip all the way to the end of the program and give me the menu screen. If I then rewind to just past the point that it froze and hit play, I can resume watching the show.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I've recently gotten a 622 install, well back on June 21 to be exact. That first receiver wouldn't last more than a couple hours before it'd lose signal and I'd have to do switch tests, etc. 

About a week later, I got a replacement LNB and they tested a new receiver on it and it worked fine, (test of 4), they then put my old one back on and it worked fine then, but then a couple hours later, it screwed up again.

Last Monday I got a new receiver, it worked fine for about 4 days and then I started getting reception lost while switching channels. In fact, I woke up Saturday morning and it couldn't lock onto a signal at all one the 6-1-1 screen. It'd get a signal, and then lose it. Then below, it'd say "Spoof Network". 

I can finally get it to work after numerous switch tests. 

But the "spoof network" thing is really boggling my mind, and none of the tech people have seemed to have heard anything about that.

Currently, it seems to be working OK, at least today. But yesterday, I was losing signal after every channel change.

I'm having a tech come out on Friday. I think a total dish relocation and rewiring job may be necessary, as our front yard trees have grown up quite a bit in the last 10 years since we had our dish installed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Lincoln6Echo.. Hmm strange one. Just as a data point. I personally have not heard of that message myself and i read 95% of the posts in the support forums. Definitely a strange one.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s Lincoln6Echo.. Hmm strange one. Just as a data point. I personally have not heard of that message myself and i read 95% of the posts in the support forums. Definitely a strange one.


Tell me about it. It's almost like the 622 forgot it was a part of the Dish Network.

In fact, on Sats 110 and 119, it'd say Wrong Sat! :eek2: (with the Dish 500 selected under the approp. section)

WRT software version, I talked to a tech at the 333-dish number and he mentioned the software version and when I got home, I checked it and it is indeed the L4.05. So whatever is going on with that I may be a victim of that too.

Basically, until I get a confirmation on the in-house wiring, and dish positioning, I'm kinda stuck in further trouble-shooting.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a problem with signal loss once. Turned out that the wires from the splitter were RG-59 and not RG-6.

Spoofing is also an old term in the electrical test business. It refers to a piggy back signal. Never seen the like with Dish though. Keep bugging them!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dmspen said:


> I had a problem with signal loss once. Turned out that the wires from the splitter were RG-59 and not RG-6.
> 
> Spoofing is also an old term in the electrical test business. It refers to a piggy back signal. Never seen the like with Dish though. Keep bugging them!


The short wires from the splitter to the receiver can be rg-59, although of course RG-6 is better.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just wanted to throw my two cents into the FF/REW/Pause issues with my 622.

Freezing the picture and then attempting to skip forward or back a SINGLE frame is an exercise in sheer frustration. A skip back results in my recordings going back a FULL MINUTE in the recording. Going forward jumps about 10 seconds or so forward. This bug renders these features useless.

I have reported this numerous times to tech support over the past few months. I get answers ranging from, "we are unaware of this issue", to, "we are aware of the issue and working on it".

Football season is about one month away and I seriously doubt this issue will be fixed by then.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> I just wanted to throw my two cents into the FF/REW/Pause issues with my 622.
> 
> Freezing the picture and then attempting to skip forward or back a SINGLE frame is an exercise in sheer frustration. A skip back results in my recordings going back a FULL MINUTE in the recording. Going forward jumps about 10 seconds or so forward. This bug renders these features useless.


This is driving me nuts on my 622 also:eek2: 
My 942 does fine with these controls.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Tulsa1 said:


> This is driving me nuts on my 622 also:eek2:
> My 942 does fine with these controls.


I forgot to add one more thing:

Pause the picture.

Hit the skip forward button to advance one frame (watch the picture).

The piture actually jumps back a frame on the first press!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> I just wanted to throw my two cents into the FF/REW/Pause issues with my 622.
> 
> Freezing the picture and then attempting to skip forward or back a SINGLE frame is an exercise in sheer frustration. A skip back results in my recordings going back a FULL MINUTE in the recording. Going forward jumps about 10 seconds or so forward. This bug renders these features useless.
> 
> ...


The whole FF/RW/SKIP thing is driving me crazy....the need to go back to were it was 2 releases back. It got very screwed up now. The x4 speed is more x8 you can't even see what you are forwarding, when you stop, it goes back or forward it is hard to tell. if you go faster than x4, you can't even see where you are, so when you stop it seams to stop anywhere it feels like it. They are now un-usable
I only use the skip buttons. Because I never know where I am using the FF and RW.

Engineers......Please fix this.....it is incredible bad.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

socceteer said:


> The whole FF/RW/SKIP thing is driving me crazy....the need to go back to were it was 2 releases back. It got very screwed up now. The x4 speed is more x8 you can't even see what you are forwarding, when you stop, it goes back or forward it is hard to tell. if you go faster than x4, you can't even see where you are, so when you stop it seams to stop anywhere it feels like it. They are now un-usable
> I only use the skip buttons. Because I never know where I am using the FF and RW.
> 
> Engineers......Please fix this.....it is incredible bad.


Here's another thing... FF at 60x or 300x on a hi-def recording and watch what time it actually starts playing back as opposed to where you were when you actually hit play to get out of the FF mode.


----------



## mcschaeffer (Aug 9, 2007)

Got an error 122 at 1am last night, then the 622 went into a constant reboot cycle. Everytime it restarts it tries to reacquire the signal (step 1 of 5) then flashes the 349 error and re-reboots. The R00 number is right but the s00 is all zero's. Dish could only say they'd send me a new 622. At my cost for S&H???!! But what choice do I have? Anybody know any alternatives? (Any way to force the Receiver Activation Program to re-run?)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

mcschaeffer said:


> Got an error 122 at 1am last night, then the 622 went into a constant reboot cycle. Everytime it restarts it tries to reacquire the signal (step 1 of 5) then flashes the 349 error and re-reboots. The R00 number is right but the s00 is all zero's. Dish could only say they'd send me a new 622. At my cost for S&H???!! But what choice do I have? Anybody know any alternatives? (Any way to force the Receiver Activation Program to re-run?)


If you are asking about S&H cost, Dish covers it both ways. I would just get a new receiver sent out. They will send a pre-paid UPS return sticker along with instructions for sending the bad unit back. You should have it within 2 buisness days.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> Here's another thing... FF at 60x or 300x on a hi-def recording and watch what time it actually starts playing back as opposed to where you were when you actually hit play to get out of the FF mode.


Yeah I forgot to mention that too...!

The FF/RW is completely screwed up...!

As you said, I have had the same experience specially when Ii have recorded a show, and watch half one night and the second half the next night. I have to FF to the part where I left it and I use X300 it stops when ever and where ever it decides not when or where I want it to be.


----------

